# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  Arabic lounge?

## Remyisme

why isn't there a hebrew lounge?

----------


## VendingMachine

Are you sure this is the right place to ask this question?   ::   
P.S. Ma nishma? Akol beseder?

----------


## Remyisme

yes, I'm sure, why not? 
btw, where do u know hebrew from, used to live here?

----------

what does akol beseder translate in english?

----------

